# Layers in Sketchup



## wizer (19 Aug 2006)

Hi all

I am near completion of my workshop plans and would like to split the sketchup file into sections of the build. i.e the base frame, left wall, right wall, roof, doors, etc. I think you can do this with layers, but I have no idea how. 

Any help apprecieated.


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Aug 2006)

Hi WiZeR

First of all display the Layers window. You'll find that under the Window menu.

Then make the layers you want by using the Add button.

You'll also see a Layer display in the horizontal menu at the top.

You can select any item, then drop down the menu and select a layer. The entity is then in that layer.

Beware of groups. You can have the situation where the group is in one layer, but all the entities within that group are in another. It can get confusing.

It's worth the effort of getting to grips with layers, they make life so much easier.


I think there is a tutorial on Layers on the SU site.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Aug 2006)

Steve's given you the right scoop. Here's a little bit more.

When you are ready to move the entity to another layer, open the Entity Info box and select the entity. Choose the desired layer from the drop down list.

Always work on Layer 0. Never make one of the other layers active. It's too easy to make an error and draw something on the wrong layer and it can be very confusing when you try to fix it. 

If you need to edit a group or component that has been moved to another layer, just select it and edit it.

G'luck.


----------



## wizer (20 Aug 2006)

many thanks chaps, i will spend some time tonight getting my head around it.


----------

